# Zweiter Trailer von Thor 4 Love and Thunder zeigt Mighty Tor und Gorr



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Zweiter Trailer von Thor 4 Love and Thunder zeigt Mighty Tor und Gorr* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Zweiter Trailer von Thor 4 Love and Thunder zeigt Mighty Tor und Gorr


----------



## BxBender (26. Mai 2022)

uuuuund <fupp> hahaha ^^


----------



## M1lchschnitte (26. Mai 2022)

"You flicked too hard dammit!"

Über die Szene beömmel ich mich seit Tagen.
Freu mich schon sehr auf den Film. Ich mag die abgedrehten Marvel-Filme wie Thor oder Guardians viel lieber als die bodenständigeren wie Iron Man oder Captain America.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Ich mag die abgedrehten Marvel-Filme wie Thor oder Guardians viel lieber als die bodenständigeren wie Iron Man oder Captain America.


Ich auch. Muß mir unbedingt auch noch den neuen "Suicide Squad" angucken.
Ist zwar von DC aber auch vom selben Regisseur wie von den "Guardians". 
Von denen kommt übrigens auch noch ein dritter Teil.


----------

